# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Desain kolam 120 ton

## darxtar

Halo om2 sekalian, saya mau share desain kolam saya dengan sistem filtrasi sebagai berikut:
- Radial Settlement Chamber
- Full Brush chamber
- 3 step Trickle Filter/Bakki Shower
- Vegetation filter pool

Mohon masukan nya. Terima kasih.

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Pompa flowfriend beli dimana om?

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

